# Best Gun Model in Combat



## OneShotOnly (May 27, 2007)

Let us see what you chose to have as your side arm in a combat like situation or for self defense scenario where risks are high.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

the only handgun i have rightnow is my 6" model 27 so it will be the best combat handgun for me!.............


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If I was in a hot zone I would pick a 1911/.45 mainly because that's what I have used the most.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd trust any weapon I own. Otherwise, I wouldn't have them. If I had to choose, it would be a toss-up between the Springfield 1911 and the M&P 9.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

My Beretta PX4 Storm .40cal. Light weight, stealthy and holds a lot of rounds.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I know the 1911a1 will do it's job.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I voted Glock, but I would be very happy to have a Ruger on my hip as well, and I'm fond of my S&W third generations as well.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*xd*

springfield xd 45 no cocking involved just point and fire


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

teknoid said:


> I'd trust any weapon I own. Otherwise, I wouldn't have them


:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't have a choice right now, so I carry the issue M9/Beretta 92. It's an adequate weapon for its role, since pistols are almost meaningless in the context of military combat. 

Given my druthers, I'd have a Glock, which is what I carry back home in Arizona. But any of the 9mm-and-up semiautos you list would be fine.


----------



## doncameron (May 13, 2007)

colt 1911
what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Zor Omega (May 22, 2007)

Xd9


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Something very accurate, powerful enough, and with a steel frame. In an automatic, condition one capable. In a revolver, DA and swing-out cylinder. American made preferred.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

A REMOTE CONTROLL. 
If I anticipate a bad situaton then I will stay home and watch TV.
When you cary a gun, you are preparing for a bad situation. Whatever you are most frequently wearing is what you are most likely to have.
That being said my primary carry is a 4 1/4" 1911 (soon to transition to a .357 mod 19)


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

H&K USP Compact .40, I have used it in hot situations time and time again with no failure and perfect accuracy. My Beretta PX4 is growing on me though.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*XD*

4" Service Model XD45. This black pistol has become my favorite sidearm.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I voted other, I want any thing that goes kaboom when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*I voted for the M1911A1, but.........*

My all-time favorite is the quad fifty mounted on the M5 halftrack.

Bob Wright


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> My all-time favorite is the quad fifty mounted on the M5 halftrack.
> 
> Bob Wright


I want to see the belt and holster that fit in.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I didn't vote because I think one should use what ever they are comfortable with so they hit what they're aiming for. I also didn't vote because I didn't see a bazooka as an option.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I chose a Glock. Reliable out of the box.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I changed my mine. I would use a 16" gun mounted to my SUV like this one.


----------



## Smokeless (Dec 23, 2006)

For me, my 1911 Colt Commander 45. When I shoot my new 1911 Colt Commander LW in 38 Super and feel comfortable with it.


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

I checked "other".










Doesn't matter who's shooting at you, or who you're shooting at, shooting stops at the sound of a .50 AE.

Usually. 

-B


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

BAC said:


> I checked "other".
> 
> Doesn't matter who's shooting at you, or who you're shooting at, shooting stops at the sound of a .50 AE.
> 
> Usually.


If I were in combat, I would be delighted if my opponent was armed with a Desert Eagle.


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

Meh, all the way up until the point where he shows you he can use the damn thing. I've seen a few fellows at ranges who are shaming people using considerably smaller-caliber handguns, and even if the follow-ups are a tad slower it's not like that first hit _isn't_ going to count.

Generally speaking though, I'd be concerned about folks armed with this in battle, only because that means they've got a lot of financial support. 

-B


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

BAC said:


> Meh, all the way up until the point where he shows you he can use the damn thing.


I've never seen a DE shooter who was good at anything but extreme slowfire with the thing. I guess there may be some shooters somewhere who can use the thing in realistic combat shooting, but I've never seen one (and I competed for over a decade in practical shotoing, work in the firearms industry, and live in what is probably the US capitol of the "gun culture"). Of course, some people say space aliens have visited the Earth, but I've never seen them, either. Maybe I'm just not lucky.

Have you ever put the DE on a shot timer versus a realistic defense caliber - 9mm, ,40, .45, etc.? Even the best .50AE shooter will be much better with a more reasonable choice, and "combat shooting" has always been defined as a combination of accuracy, power and speed. DVC, right?


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

Not disagreeing at all; my point was more that if you really _wanted_ to, you could train yourself to be pretty good with the DE. I'm a 9mm person myself, which will be an inherently faster gun to shoot, but sometimes a follow-up just isn't needed. 

-B


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I dunno, I question the reliability of the DE in combat. I have one in the .357. One of my least favorite handguns. 

The handgun I'd choose wasn't presented as an option. I'd choose either the H&K Mk 23 or the USP Tactical, both in .45acp, of course.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

My first choice woud be a H&K USP in any caliber.

My last choice would be a DE.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> My all-time favorite is the quad fifty mounted on the M5 halftrack.
> 
> Bob Wright


HA!!! Shay hello to my little friend!


----------

